# Help for  replace Wireless Card Driver pci on HP!



## teo (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello community!

To lack of support card driver BCM4313 802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN for HP Notebook, the FreeBSD system will be able to identify any brand of connectors USB wireless for  wifi?


----------

